# Gate Malfunction



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How long is the warranty? If the installer can't figure it out, replace it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Did you look online or on the manufacturer's website to see what might be causing that error code?

Another option is call the manufacturer.

It says it has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Looks like there might be some other possibilities for that code? 

https://support.dealer.liftmaster.c...ard-for-the-pad-mount-operators-1482149275469


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

splatz said:


> Looks like there might be some other possibilities for that code?
> 
> https://support.dealer.liftmaster.c...ard-for-the-pad-mount-operators-1482149275469


37 Solution Limit may be set too tightly against a non-resilient hard stop (re-adjust
limit).
Operator may be at end of travel (re-adjust mounting).


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

.
For what it's worth...

I had a card reader at an airport gate that would periodically lose communication to the panel. Left in that non comm mode for several hours caused the failure of the "personality module". 

I figured out a power cycle of the reader's personality module was the cure. It was also found out lightning would cause this if it hit fairly close to the gate. I would lose modules when the comm loss occurred and they would have to be replaced, addressed and relearned into the system.

Having a comm loss feature in software saved my butt because I could activate a relay to power cycle the module and haven't had to replace one since. I used to stock 20 to 30 for each of the 15 gates.

Is there a software feature to associate the error code to a relay?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow so much information from everyone. Thanks... Hmmm? Now I need to drive over and troubleshoot this dam gate. .. ??? I will for sure look at the limit switch and photo censors. I do have the manual that Spatz linked. It just seems like it started after the AV guy added his camera and nox switch (key switch for emg personnel). I hate to go behind him. The problem happened one month after install.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Easy said:


> Wow so much information from everyone. Thanks... Hmmm? Now I need to drive over and troubleshoot this dam gate. .. ??? I will for sure look at the limit switch and photo censors. I do have the manual that Spatz linked. It just seems like it started after the AV guy added his camera and nox switch (key switch for emg personnel). I hate to go behind him. The problem happened one month after install.


Look for poor install on his part and correct terminations of his wiring first. Verify all of it. I found this on a gate operator I was working on. They had the input wires terminated on the wrong input and they were also whiskered causing intermittent operation. 










How many things do you see wrong here?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> Look for poor install on his part and correct terminations of his wiring first. Verify all of it. I found this on a gate operator I was working on. They had the input wires terminated on the wrong input and they were also whiskered causing intermittent operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes great idea. The photo you posted looks like some one stripped the insulation with their teeth. I will take a copy of the manual when I go and check everything I can. Having plugs or modules in the wrong position is something that I can quickly check with very little effort and is also something that I may have overlooked. Really a visual check would be the first step. Thanks


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

joebanana said:


> How long is the warranty? If the installer can't figure it out, replace it.


That's my thought as well. I'm not a gate contractor and kind of feel that the installer should be responsible and correct his own issues. I have still not gone over there yet so I will probably just call my friend back and let him get back to the gate guy on this. It would be a liability issue or just a broken friendship if anything was to ever happen. Sometimes you need to let work go.. I remember when electricians could work on elevators but not any more. Not without proper certification.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Easy said:


> That's my thought as well. I'm not a gate contractor and kind of feel that the installer should be responsible and correct his own issues. I have still not gone over there yet so I will probably just call my friend back and let him get back to the gate guy on this. It would be a liability issue or just a broken friendship if anything was to ever happen. Sometimes you need to let work go.. *I remember when electricians could work on elevators but not any more. Not without proper certification.*


and for good reason :biggrin:


----------



## SDGF (9 mo ago)

Easy said:


> A friend of mine has a Liftmaster Gate opener model RSL12U
> Every so often it malfunctions and won’t open or close.
> It’s a new gate (1 year old) and the gate contractor has not been able to isolate the problem.
> It comes up with the error code 37 (product ID failure)
> ...


If this is a continuous problem, my at likely the logic board needs replacing. If it's only a year old then it would still be under warranty.






Security | Gates, Fences, and Garage Doors


We install and repair custom automated gates, rv gates, driveway gates, fences, pool fences, and garage doors in the Scottsdale area.




www.securitydoorgatefence.com


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I figure it was from 2020, they must have fixed it by now.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol.

On a serious note, all the gates at the apartment complexes around here are constantly down. I would say about half of them are due to some sort of driving accident. The other half, who knows.

We moved my wife’s grandmother into a brand new complex across the street, and their gate would go down almost every week. A few days would go by and some contractor would come out there and work on it, but it wouldn’t take long for it to stop working again. My only guess is those things open and close 1000+ times a day, and malfunctions are bound to happen.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> My only guess is those things open and close 1000+ times a day, and malfunctions are bound to happen


I saw many residential operators in commercial settings. They would work fine for a few cycles, then bog down and quit. After they sat for a couple of hours and they were ready to go again; for a few more cycles. Would have felt sorry for the places that had them, but they did buy only on price.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

GrayHair said:


> I saw many residential operators in commercial settings. They would work fine for a few cycles, then bog down and quit. After they sat for a couple of hours and they were ready to go again; for a few more cycles. Would have felt sorry for the places that had them, but they did buy only on price.


That makes sense. You get what you pay for.

Although I find it incredibly hard to understand how even the cheapest of those models wouldn’t be able to handle 1mil+ open/closes before it had problems.


----------

